# Spam and Non-Purchase-Related posts in the for sale forum



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

These have to stop guys.

You're welcome to state what you don't like about any guitar in the general forums, but if someone is trying to sell a guitar, posts like "The headstock sucks" aren't warranted in the for sale forums. If you aren't intending on purchasing what's for sale, stop making off color comments in people's threads with your thoughts on it. 

Members here are welcome to sell any piece of gear in the marketplace forums, and they don't need to put up with people with no intent on buying their item throwing their two cents into their threads. The mods and I have been cleaning up threads this morning, if it continues people will get warning and temporary suspensions. Please be considerate to others on here, regardless if you don't like what they are selling.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 15, 2007)

In Soviet russia the guitar sells you


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> In Soviet russia the guitar sells you



In soviet Sevenstring.org, you can take a 24 hour nap for spamming threads when I politely asked people not to.


----------



## darren (Mar 15, 2007)

Well done, comrade!


----------



## Leon (Mar 15, 2007)

i certainly understand frustration over negative posts, but what about posts like, "this is a great deal, i used to own such-and-such," etc?


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 15, 2007)

Leon said:


> i certainly understand frustration over negative posts, but what about posts like, "this is a great deal, i used to own such-and-such," etc?



I always think that's good. Get feedback directly from somebody who either owned that exact guitar or at least that exact model. I know I've been guilty of it, but like Chris said, I hate seing posts like "That headstock is hideous. I'd never buy it with that thing". Positive posts are a great way to help "convince" somebody who's on the fence.


----------



## Drew (Mar 15, 2007)

I think it's a common-sense thing, Leon. On one hand, you don't want classified ads filled with "that's a peice of crap, don't buy it" posts, and a for sale ad shouldn't be a three page discussion. The occasional comment is fine, but it's a slippery slope so try not to abuse it, you know?


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

Leon said:


> i certainly understand frustration over negative posts, but what about posts like, "this is a great deal, i used to own such-and-such," etc?



Basically what Drew said. We're mostly all adults here, I shouldn't need to lay out precise guidelines as to how to be considerate if someone's trying to sell something. Use your better judgement.


----------



## Leon (Mar 15, 2007)

yeah, _mostly_ adults . ...for which, i understand the use of the policy. blanket rules aren't always the most fun things to impliment, but for sake of ease they come in handy.

that, and asking the public at large to always be considerate on the honor system has got to wear the nerves more than sitting through a Kevin Costner western.


----------



## darren (Mar 15, 2007)

If you don't use your common sense:

*NO FORUM FOR YOU!*


----------



## Shannon (Mar 15, 2007)

Leon said:


> i certainly understand frustration over negative posts, but what about posts like, "this is a great deal, i used to own such-and-such," etc?


I think it's safe to say that positive comments are nice.
We're all brothers. If you have someone positive to say about the gear for sale, please share. Otherwise, STFU. Don't be a dick & ruin a brother's chances of making a sale. Who gives a shit if FuckAssEmoSucker doesn't like the headstock on the guitar for sale?


----------



## Buzz762 (Mar 17, 2007)

darren said:


> If you don't use your common sense:
> 
> *NO FORUM FOR YOU!*





Reminds me of something banned users at another board I used to visit would see:






I've read through those boards a bit and thought "Wow, I'd be annoyed if I was trying to sell whatever it is." It can really hurt the chances of the poster actually selling the item.

I don't go in there much anymore for fear of my wallet murdering me in my sleep, but if I do, I'll make sure to be productive


----------

